

Meet the oldest member of UCLA’s incoming class - a159482a
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/stories/inspiring-ucla-junior-is-also-a-motivated-senior#.VC3jUJRQqBM.facebook

======
a159482a
At 70 years old, Parvin Arman, a transfer student from Los Angeles City
College, happens also to be the oldest member of UCLA’s incoming class
starting their college careers this fall.

